

Kaspersky Labs Launches Online Bootcamp to Eye Security Startups - s3nnyy
http://techcrunch.com/2015/02/24/ssc/

======
tptacek
So this is basically a business plan contest, like b-schools run, right? No
equity stake, a relatively small prize, and no expenses/stipends for
participants during the program itself.

The advisors in the announcement are all either employed at Kaspersky or the
investment fund sponsoring the contest.

~~~
s3nnyy
I agree. It seems to be a business-plan contest with a prize. I am actually
curious how they made it into techcrunch. Can one "buy" articles at
techcrunch?

